
Tell HN: YouTube music no longer supports Mozilla Firefox - fakeyguy
Going to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;music.youtube.com&#x2F; on Mozilla Firfox gives the following message:<p>Sorry, YouTube Music is not optimized for your browser. Check for updates or try Google Chrome.
======
Minor49er
It might be a version check. I'm using Firefox 68.10.0 on Android and YouTube
Music works just fine

------
slipwalker
MacOSX Catalina 10.15.5 Firefox Developer Edition 78.0b9

working perfectly.

------
weare138
Firefox 79.0b3 (64-bit) on Ubuntu 19.10 works

------
t-writescode
Windows Firefox 78.0.1 works fine.

I can check Linux later

------
comprev
iOS Version 27.0 (18428) - works perfectly fine here

------
dabbernaught420
Works on my machine.

